# Good Morning Everybowdy



## TyraWadman (Jun 24, 2021)

Good morning everybowdy!​


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Lenago (Jun 24, 2021)

ZZZZzzzz....Zzzz.... just 5 more minutes Nana.....


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 24, 2021)

Camown leetle wowns. Slaypey kayttey has olraydey poot owen de cowfee. Owl poot on som eyghs and make omlattes fur everybowdy!


----------



## Lenago (Jun 24, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Camown leetle wowns. Slaypey kayttey has olraydey poot owen de cowfee. Owl poot on som eyghs and make omlattes fur everybowdy!


*wakes up*
Who said omlattes~~


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 25, 2021)

Good morning everybowdy!

A hoop yoo gate to faynish whatayver eeson your chakeleast todoo!

Mayke Shar to gavea leetle tayme far yoorsoolf waynevar Yoo nadeit!​


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 25, 2021)

This morning was the most glorious morning in the history of the Earth. Peace - is upon us. A gift to every man, woman and child, from the Brotherhood of Nod. Victory - not just for our people, but for our species.


----------



## Maur (Jun 25, 2021)

Mornin'! 
Poor Lenny was sleepwalking earlier. Gonna leave this here for when he returns.


----------



## TR273 (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 25, 2021)

TR273 said:


> View attachment 114504



Are we in Boise?


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jun 25, 2021)

*eyes open*
Good moooorniiiiiing!!

...wait, why no sun?! OwO;;


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 26, 2021)

Gewdmorning everybowdy!

Serreh aim layt!
Ay took the pewch oot fur sam wakeese!
Teh flays hur ur turrible!
Lake in ooncoowoordanooted toodler slayping yer fooce!​


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 26, 2021)

Ave, true to Caesar.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 26, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


>


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 27, 2021)

Good morning everybowdy!

Sew moony interooptions wayth me slap!
Bay shoor Tew gate thoos achestra fayve minyuts eyfya nadeim!​


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 28, 2021)

Good morning everybowdy!​


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 28, 2021)

Gewd mowrning! UwU


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 29, 2021)

Good morning everybowdy!​


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jun 29, 2021)

Gut morgen!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 29, 2021)

EVERYBOOOOOWDY YEAH.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 29, 2021)

Gewd mowrnin'!


----------



## Erix (Jun 29, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> Gewd mowrnin'!


Sleepy aaaaaaaaaaa

your new pfp is sooo cute!

I just want to pinch your chubby whittle cheeks~ =w=

Also good morning guys!


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 29, 2021)

Erix said:


> Sleepy aaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> your new pfp is sooo cute!
> 
> ...


Awwe thanks!

The cat is my new mascot actually


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 30, 2021)

Good morning everybowdy!

Eh... Hoo aye weesh wet waz steel Goodnight.

Zzz...​


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 2, 2021)

Good morning everybowdy!
​


----------



## лОРИк (Jul 2, 2021)

dead morning​


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 2, 2021)

Лорик said:


> dead morning​


I feel this.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 3, 2021)

Good morning everybowdy!

I am exhausted. Went to bed earlier too. Weird dreams.​


----------



## Erix (Jul 3, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Weird dreams.​


Oh ho ho~ 

What kind of weird dreams we talkin here? ;}

Also mornin’ boyos!


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 3, 2021)

Erix said:


> Oh ho ho~
> 
> What kind of weird dreams we talkin here? ;}
> 
> Also mornin’ boyos!


Interesting to say the least. XD nothing THAT fun.

1, I was the female twin of a boy. Black hair, both of us pale. I had inherited supernatural powers and was prioritized by the cult raising us. It was the part where I'd learned of my abilities and their intentions and I was trying to.find our way out.

2, I was a toddler back at elementary school eating while I walked over to the sandbox. There was a massive puddle from the passing rain and one of the mounds of submerged sand looked like a Croc snoot. So I fed it, and learned it was real. So I basically broke up the food I had, threw it to distract it and ran because all of the other ones were starting to wake up. XD


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 4, 2021)

Good (late) morning everybowdy!

Another night of wild dreams.
First I was helping some people do some kind of chore. All 4 of us were in the car. Dumbass driver decided to stop for some takeout. They were morons and weren't paying attention so I was shouting, trying to let them know we were about to crash. It was a little love tap to the wall. Crisis averted? Cop lights. 

All of us are sitting in a white room, waiting for our turns to be spoken with and interrogated. Turns out there was more going on with their backgrounds and I was in the wrong place at the wrong time. So as I piece things together I'm about to snitch and then the building is under attack and the only people with guns flee, leaving me as the only target. I managed to run into a public area and they still didn't care for anyone but me. )8<

What pissed me off the most is that one of the officers were dressed casually and it was totally the body of one of my imaginary hubbies, but I could never see his face and they never replied when I spoke to them! D8<​


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 5, 2021)

Good morning everybowdy!

So tired... 4/6 shifts done after today.
*Uggghhhhhhhhggfefskndtusgjkgdd*​


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 5, 2021)

I wake up in the morning feeling like P. Diddy.


----------



## лОРИк (Jul 5, 2021)

bЭd morning!​


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 5, 2021)

guud mawrnin


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 6, 2021)

Good morning everybowdy!
5/6...
One more day after this.​


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jul 6, 2021)

Hello friends this is Jackpot, source for that can be found somewhere below, and although it may not be morning for me I know for some of the Americans it is morning and I wish them a good morning, and to anyone who already had their morning I hope it was good and their day goes over smoothly.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 6, 2021)

Guten morgen mein furries


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 7, 2021)

Good morning everybowdy!
Day 6/6, I will definitely be napping after work today. I can only hope it'll be the sexy kind, and not the 'it just made everything worse' kind.​


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jul 7, 2021)

Hello friends this is Jackpot, available now on the IOS and Android, wishing you all a very good morning, make sure to stay hydrated throughout your day.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 7, 2021)

Good morning Vietnam!


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 8, 2021)

Good mowrning~


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 8, 2021)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Good morning Vietnam!


I've heard of that movie!


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 8, 2021)

Good (late) morning everybowdy!
Just got back from taking the puppo for a nice, long walk!
Woulda been a lot nicer if there wasn't a screaming child nearby for the entire hour.​


----------



## Snowcloud33 (Jul 9, 2021)

My goodnight never happened so now it turned into a good morning.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 10, 2021)

Good morning everybowdy!
Another day of bad sleep and weird dreams. Basically had enough of customer service and told a line-cutter to fuck off when I was trying to buy some shit.​


----------



## лОРИк (Jul 10, 2021)

*Fuck the morning. Fuck summer. Fuck a job.*


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 10, 2021)

Лорик said:


> *Fuck the morning. Fuck summer. Fuck a job.*


Indeed, all of these things. DX
It sucks ass, man. 
Vent away, if you like! c:


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 11, 2021)

Good morning everybowdy!

Exhausted by dreams.
I had witnessed something illegal and when I could finally tell the authorities, they walked away mid-explaination and I basically ended up telling my story to people that were in on it. Woke up in a hospital bed later, where I was basically receiving needles to put me right back to sleep any time my eyes opened. Twas not a good feeling.​


----------



## ben909 (Jul 11, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Good morning everybowdy!
> 
> Exhausted by dreams.
> I had witnessed something illegal and when I could finally tell the authorities, they walked away mid-explaination and I basically ended up telling my story to people that were in on it. Woke up in a hospital bed later, where I was basically receiving needles to put me right back to sleep any time my eyes opened. Twas not a good feeling.​


was that the dream... or rl?


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 11, 2021)

ben909 said:


> was that the dream... or rl?


The dream! XD


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 11, 2021)

Morning


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 11, 2021)

Ramjet said:


> Morning


Buzzbuzz 8)


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 11, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Buzzbuzz 8)


----------



## ben909 (Jul 11, 2021)

Ramjet said:


> View attachment 115966





posts the mod friendly beevee


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 11, 2021)

Ramjet said:


> View attachment 115966


Is this a threat?


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 11, 2021)

Ramjet said:


> View attachment 115966


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 11, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> View attachment 116015



Ok ok!
I'm coming out, you got me.




Now what?


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 11, 2021)

Ramjet said:


> Ok ok!
> I'm coming out, you got me.
> View attachment 116018
> 
> Now what?


_Wow, I wasn't expecting to actually get this far..._

Uh...




[Resist Arrest]
You can attempt to flee on foot, knowing that she's an Oblivion guard- this means she'll _always_ find you.
[Surrender]
Give in to arrest and restore balance by insulting her.
[Fite Me]
_Square up against me and I'll give you the tutorial on how to play butt darts!!! _​


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 12, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> _Wow, I wasn't expecting to actually get this far..._
> 
> Uh...
> 
> ...



Butt darts???


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 12, 2021)

Ramjet said:


> Butt darts???
> 
> View attachment 116046











*You: 



Spoiler










*​


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 12, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> View attachment 116048
> 
> *You:
> 
> ...


Lmfao!!


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 12, 2021)

Good morning everybowdy!
I kinda feel like I got better sleep today.
Very mild dreams.
They were so boring I could barely remember what they were about!​


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 12, 2021)

Ramjet said:


> Lmfao!!
> View attachment 116053


Its okay. I'm sure we'll find something else to fight about in a few hours!


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 13, 2021)

Good morning everybowdy!

No I don't wake up at 7am on my days off... I'm going straight back to bed after this. 

On the bright side, the lactaid seems to be working, unlike ten years ago.​


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 13, 2021)

Good morning again.

Dreams a plenty so my head feels heavy.
Id found and moved into my new house. Unpacked everything. Family left me for good. And then I hear movement. After giving me a heart attack it turned out to be one of my imaginary hubbies. Before anything NSFW could happen though, he insisted we investigate some disappearances going on in the neighborhood. I swear, he's all work, no play whenever I see him. >8(

Fast forward to some asian-themed play with outfits that lean towards sci-fi. At the end one of the antagonists jumps the crowd like it's WWE but we later confirmed it was a part of the show. But of course, people still went missing in that moment. Something was going on and in the end we found out it was the man running the show because we translated the opera singers lyrics when she sang her replies to us, back stage. 

Funky. I liked the outfit she was wearing though.
​


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 14, 2021)

Ramjet said:


> Lmfao!!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 14, 2021)

Mmmmmm..

It's morning for sure, though whether it's a good one remains to be seen.


----------



## лОРИк (Jul 14, 2021)

*I pierced my finger at work. Just a great morning.*


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 14, 2021)

Good morning everybowdy!​


Лорик said:


> *I pierced my finger at work. Just a great morning.*



I hope it was at least with something like a staple and not a nail? ;n; super painful though, I hope you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 15, 2021)

Good (reluctant and late) morning everybowdy!

Head is a little wobbly but surprisingly not feeling too dead. Might change when I get home and feel the heat again.​


----------



## лОРИк (Jul 15, 2021)

*It was cloudy in the morning, and as soon as I went to work, the sun came out.  *


----------



## ben909 (Jul 15, 2021)

wakeing was up was hard to today... could not sleep


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 15, 2021)

ben909 said:


> wakeing was up was hard to today... could not sleep


I hear ya little mudkip buddy


----------



## ben909 (Jul 15, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I hear ya little mudkip buddy


i have no idea could not sleep... all i did yesterday was discharge and recharge rechargeable batteries as the instructions told me i was supposed to do


----------



## Snowcloud33 (Jul 15, 2021)

Now I’m awake so it’s good morning for now


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 17, 2021)

Good morning everybowdy!​


----------



## лОРИк (Jul 18, 2021)

*The morning was hot again today. Because of this, I did not collect enough cherries.*


----------



## Snowcloud33 (Jul 18, 2021)

Was part of the night lurker gang now it’s 6:07 am I’m now part of the morning gang. Time to get sleeping pills


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 18, 2021)

Good morning everybowdy!​


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 19, 2021)

Oh yea!
Good morning everybowdy!​


----------



## Pogo (Jul 19, 2021)

Good meowning


----------



## лОРИк (Jul 19, 2021)

Hell morning. I'm all wet.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 21, 2021)

Good morning everybowdy!​


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 22, 2021)

Good morning everybowdy!
Another day where it felt like I got good sleep, only to feel terrible five minutes later. -n-​


----------



## лОРИк (Jul 22, 2021)

*Radiation morning.*


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 23, 2021)

Gjddjdfhhufddehndshybvsshvf...​


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 24, 2021)

Huuuuuuuuughgyfhssvhjssbgdthooissghsggcdhbweccmf​


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 24, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Huuuuuuuuughgyfhssvhjssbgdthooissghsggcdhbweccmf​


More Orcish please.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 24, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> More Orcish please.


Oi
What are you doing here? 
Did you even go to bed, mister????


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 24, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Oi
> What are you doing here?
> Did you even go to bed, mister????


I did sleep. For 6 hours or so for only to be woken up by a damn fly. Fun!

Also morning to you too. =3=


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 24, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> I did sleep. For 6 hours or so for only to be woken up by a damn fly. Fun!
> 
> Also morning to you too. =3=


Oh! So we basically slept at the same time. XD

That sucks though. I have been lucky enough not to have any buggies land in my room. So far.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 24, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Oh! So we basically slept at the same time. XD
> 
> That sucks though. I have been lucky enough not to have any buggies land in my room. So far.


"Land"? 

Be glad your room don't end up a damn airport for bugs.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 25, 2021)

Good morning everybowdy...-n-

ZzZZz...


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 26, 2021)

Good afternown everybowdy!​


----------



## лОРИк (Jul 26, 2021)

*Sucks morning.*


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 26, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> View attachment 116177


This is incredible shitposting, your skills well surpass my own. <3


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 26, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> This is incredible shitposting, your skills well surpass my own. <3


No way!!! 
You've got so much more Luffy/Flamingo posts!!!


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 26, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> No way!!!
> You've got so much more Luffy/Flamingo posts!!!


Let us not waste time arguing, sit with me friend, and have tea as we gossip.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 26, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Let us not waste time arguing, sit with me friend, and have tea as we gossip.


Wh...
Wha?
I don't even like tea!!!


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 26, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Wh...
> Wha?
> I don't even like tea!!!


----------



## ben909 (Jul 26, 2021)

puts coffee machine on


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 26, 2021)

ben909 said:


> puts coffee machine on


I dont like coffee either )8<


----------



## ben909 (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## Gother (Jul 26, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I dont like coffee either )8<


I'm not alone haha... Brazil can take their coffee beans back lol (I think some beans come from there(


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 26, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> View attachment 116177



I just saw this now lmfao!!

Literally me irl


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 27, 2021)

Morning.

Whether it's a good one remains to be seen.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 27, 2021)

*grumbles*
Had dreams I was sneaking around to places I shouldn't be in. Feels like my adrenaline was going all night. 

Kill meee


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 27, 2021)

Everyboooody, yeeeaahh
Rock your booodyy, yeeeaahhh~

Thank you, I can no longer not have Backstreet Boys in my head.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 27, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Everyboooody, yeeeaahh
> Rock your booodyy, yeeeaahhh~
> 
> Thank you, I can no longer not have Backstreet Boys in my head.


Good! It'll be good practice for when the time comes... 8)


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 27, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Good! It'll be good practice for when the time comes... 8)


..Practice? I am scared now. >:


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 29, 2021)

Morning. :>


----------



## лОРИк (Jul 29, 2021)

evening


----------



## 0SilkWorm0 (Jul 29, 2021)

Good morning! <3


----------



## sushy (Jul 29, 2021)

Good morning! (it is actually afternoon here)


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 29, 2021)

Good hfssghvdfd everybowdy.
Woke up an hour before my alarm went off to use the bathroom. 
Go back to bed.
Put my head down.
And next thing I know it's going off.

MAYBE life is just a video game and some asshole keeps hitting the skip button. That would explain why I always feel so sleep deprived.​


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 29, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Good hfssghvdfd everybowdy.
> Woke up an hour before my alarm went off to use the bathroom.
> Go back to bed.
> Put my head down.
> ...


BSCKSTREET'S BACK,
ALL RIGHT!


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 29, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> BSCKSTREET'S BACK,
> ALL RIGHT!


YOU DIDNT HAVE TO SAY IT WITH SO MUCH SPIT!!!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 29, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> YOU DIDNT HAVE TO SAY IT WITH SO MUCH SPIT!!!


*spits all over*

Doethhh thhithhh make me thpit lethh?


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 30, 2021)

*Mnnnmnnh...
...Five more hours...*​


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 2, 2021)

I don't wannaaaaaa
Make the sun go away, pleeeeeeease. ;n;


----------



## The-Courier (Aug 2, 2021)

Good morning, Vietnam!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Aug 2, 2021)

I hate Mondays


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 4, 2021)

_*Grooooooooooooooooans*_


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Aug 6, 2021)

Eh.... Egg McMuffin's are great in the morning.... (I think).


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 7, 2021)

Wake me up...
Wake me up inside...
I can't wake up...
Zzz...


----------



## лОРИк (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 9, 2021)

Huuuuuuuuughgyfhssvhjssbgdthooissghsggcdhbweccmf...
Day 4/6...

Kinda forgot I had to open and had just a little over 7 hours before my alarm. Probably got 5 between waiting to fall asleep and waking up to use the bathroom.


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 16, 2021)

Good morning everybowdy.
So sleepy.
Weird dreamy.

Had to play as a strange character with no voice lines. Person dishing out the assignment noticed and basically told me to create some. Only had 24 hours to memorize everything and perform. Failing to entertain the overlord would result in death. Might have been a bit more fearful of the characters didn't all look like they came from Skylanders.​


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 17, 2021)

Good mornding...

Okay I'm ready to sleep nao.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 26, 2021)

Gu mornding


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 26, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Gu mornding


Have a coffee.  I'm going back to bed.


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 26, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Have a coffee.  I'm going back to bed.


I dun like coffee


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 26, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I dun like coffee


*gets her own lazy butt out of bed*
Tea and donut?  Best I can do with uber eats.


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 26, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> *gets her lazy butt out of bed*
> Tea and donut?  Best I can do with uber eats.


Doughnuts and Choccy Melk!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 26, 2021)

Done, i have a daylight donuts near me.  Thank god for delivery because I'm yawning and asking myself if I need a shower and they have a dress code.


----------



## Snowcloud33 (Sep 26, 2021)

I just woke up so morning, gonna do the old get breakfast at a diner whenever I wake up thing


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 26, 2021)

I coaxed myself up, out of bed, and into the shower.  I cannot convince myself to fully dry my hair.

I got myself a Nutty Buddy and I'm calling it a Sunday.


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 26, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I coaxed myself up, out of bed, and into the shower.  I cannot convince myself to fully dry my hair.
> 
> I got myself a Nutty Buddy and I'm calling it a Sunday.


Is that slang for a quickie/one night stand?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 26, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Is that slang for a quickie/one night stand?


Lol!  

God I wish...


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 27, 2021)

Good morning.  On to coffee to get brain going.  Work day, stage 1.  begin.


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 30, 2021)

I love how silly the word "everybowdy" sounds, and good mawning


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 30, 2021)

Morning everypony!
Omg, we made it to Thursday.  Going to check the calender....
Fire, fire, fire....meeting... fire, combustibles, fire ... lunch...meh, meh, meh....break...depression.
Busy day today, so time to play Thursday hide and seek at the office, more commonly known as Find Computer Support.  Also, the day I turn down my sarcasm.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 1, 2021)

Happy Friday!  It isthe end of the week.  We made it together.  All the sarcasm, shouting, crying, laughing was worth it.  You were worth it.  So enjoy a little reprieve.


----------



## ben909 (Oct 1, 2021)

happy first day of spooky month
...
...
wait that does not fit the month
... goes back to evil mushroom "LIVE IN FEAE AS YOU WILL BE MY DISHES"


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 1, 2021)

I was gonna eat a jaegerschnitzel, but I feared there was a shortage of mushrooms.
Hunh...


----------



## ben909 (Oct 1, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I was gonna eat a jaegerschnitzel, but I feared there was a shortage of mushrooms.
> Hunh...


*runs for weapon*


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 3, 2021)

Happy Sunday!
I am trying to avoid laughing so my lower half doesn't explode like a ketchup packet.  Why can't it be Halloween when that can be used as a fun prop?


----------



## Shyy (Oct 3, 2021)

Erf. I live, again *zombie shuffles to find caffeine, hyrdroxium sulfate, sugar, water, and something to put it in*


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 3, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Happy Sunday!
> I am trying to avoid laughing so my lower half doesn't explode like a ketchup packet.  Why can't it be Halloween when that can be used as a fun prop?


O EhM GEE! 
Are we syncing?????


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 3, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> O EhM GEE!
> Are we syncing?????


I think my wife has right of first sync.

Also, right of first punches for my being crude and gross.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 4, 2021)

Yay, Monday, you accursed boshtet.
No water, maybe a plumber on Wednesday for broken water pipe, angry teen son, period poops, and just quiet, brooding anger.  Why can you not just be happy?  Today's 8 ball reading: unknown as the 8 ball went through a window rather than answer.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 5, 2021)

I dun wanna wake up...
I wanna sleep all day...

And not be at work...


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 5, 2021)

Evryboooody,
Yeeeaaaahh
Rock your booowdy
Yeeeaahh

Backstreet's back, all right~


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 5, 2021)

Ooh, Sexy Beasts.  Seems good.

Nope.  Hello, Tuesday!  Adventure time!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 5, 2021)

Good morning, again.  Snooze was nearly an hour.


----------



## Outré (Oct 5, 2021)

Is it nap time yet?


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 5, 2021)

Stay Fluft said:


> Is it nap time yet?


Yes please. X)


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 5, 2021)

Stay Fluft said:


> Is it nap time yet?


Beer thirty?


----------



## Outré (Oct 5, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Beer thirty?


Wake up, have a glass of wine and some beef jerky, then take a nap and reload the cycle… you know.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 7, 2021)

Here we go...

Closing and then Opening...

Here we go...


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 7, 2021)

Kegel exercises or leg day?

I know, I know.  I'm going to the corner and pretend I don't exist...


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 8, 2021)

Huuuuuuuuughgyfhssvhjssbgdthooissghsggcdhbweccmf....

Maybe 5 hours of sleep....

Let's go... Like that meme, except she looks and sounds like she's dying.. 

I can't wait to sleep after work....


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Oct 8, 2021)

good morning. it's friday. normally i'd just sleep after coming home from school but somehow i still wake up feeling tired. woe is me


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 8, 2021)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> good morning. it's friday. normally i'd just sleep after coming home from school but somehow i still wake up feeling tired. woe is me


Naps are painful. Get too much and you'll likely feel worse than before. And 20-30 minutes just never feels like it's enough.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Oct 8, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Naps are painful. Get too much and you'll likely feel worse than before. And 20-30 minutes just never feels like it's enough.


Naps? naw homie, i'm talking sleeping from 2 pm to 8-  ohhhhhhh....


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 9, 2021)

I dun wanna...

Mama tell the sun to go away...


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 9, 2021)

I got 8 hours of sleep today. Today was a good day.

Until the Fire Nation attacked


----------



## Outré (Oct 9, 2021)

It’s morning.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 9, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> I got 8 hours of sleep today. Today was a good day.
> 
> Until the Fire Nation attacked


At least of the fire Nation attacked,I'd have an excuse to not be at work...


----------



## Outré (Oct 9, 2021)

Do a lot of people here work on Saturday? I work like 12 hour shifts where I have the opposite days off every other weeks… so every other weekend I work Friday, sat, Sunday… but then get it off the next week. I could have had a normal mon-fri, but I like having all the extra days off… mornings are still tough though.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 9, 2021)

My wife works with a nursing home which is dealing with being understaffed in the new climate.  It can be two weeks or so for her to get 1 day off as people get sick, take leave, or try to get their own days off.  She doesn't want to quit because she if afraid the patients will suffer and she likes taking care of them.  So qorking weekends are nothing new in our house.  Hurts the sex life because one or both of us are too exhausted, but enough of that.  It's a Saturday.  There's a baby shower, there's babies, and there's a party!


----------



## Outré (Oct 9, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> My wife works with a nursing home which is dealing with being understaffed in the new climate.  It can be two weeks or so for her to get 1 day off as people get sick, take leave, or try to get their own days off.  She doesn't want to quit because she if afraid the patients will suffer and she likes taking care of them.  So qorking weekends are nothing new in our house.  Hurts the sex life because one or both of us are too exhausted, but enough of that.  It's a Saturday.  There's a baby shower, there's babies, and there's a party!


Ahh thats got to be tough. It seems like there is a huge labor shortage everywhere. I’m sure it’s particularly stressful for people in the medical and care industries. I hope they can find a way to attract more workers because they are really important. I would probably work a more normal schedule if I were in any kind of a relationship, but this one suits me well as a single person.

Oh nice! Have fun at the shower. I want to start holding weekly baby showers… cept it will be all kittens instead of humans babys.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 9, 2021)

Stay Fluft said:


> Do a lot of people here work on Saturday? I work like 12 hour shifts where I have the opposite days off every other weeks… so every other weekend I work Friday, sat, Sunday… but then get it off the next week. I could have had a normal mon-fri, but I like having all the extra days off… mornings are still tough though.


Yes. Retail be like that. -n-

I have worked jobs where I never see or get a weekend off. Not that I do anything different from any other day of the week. X)


----------



## Outré (Oct 9, 2021)

That’s kind of how I feel. When I was younger I kind of liked having weekends off because the people I hung out with did. But they all grew up and have family now… I never went that route so now I don’t care much. it’s like it’s just another day and I can just go do what ever I want on what ever day I have off.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 9, 2021)

I'm going to figure out how to make Tyra's day.

Always with the frowny faces!   Whoo-hoo!  Set the depression train on fi-ya!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 10, 2021)

Ok, morning!  It's Sunday so bacon, eggs, hash browns, toast, Gatorade equivalent thermos of coffee...

Let's see...  frowny face?


----------



## Outré (Oct 10, 2021)

Bacon! Where’s bacon when you need it?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 10, 2021)

Because delicious


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 10, 2021)

I have today off but I work Thanksgiving... UnU 

Oh well. Time to walk the pooch~


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 12, 2021)

Straight to bed as soon as I get home....


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 25, 2021)

Good morning, campers!

My insomnia and anxieties tell me this will be a glorious Monday!  Have a fantabulois day!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 1, 2021)

Today, I should have called in sick


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 8, 2022)

Went to bed at midnight.
Meeting at 10.
Woke up at 5.
Kdienjdnsksndjekillisoskfboamepaknwbdb


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 8, 2022)

Bacon and eggs.  Not sure why, but I am craving good bacon and eggs.


----------



## Outré (Feb 20, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Bacon and eggs.  Not sure why, but I am craving good bacon and eggs.


I want to put some bacon on a rack pan in the oven and cook it on air fry mode… enjoy it with some scrambled eggs, hash browns, French toast, and a glass of OJ (that has a secret shot of vodka in it)… breakfast of champions!!


----------



## TyraWadman (May 1, 2022)

Good meowrning everybowdy~
I've technically been up for a while but still


----------



## Reavos (May 1, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Good meowrning everybowdy~
> I've technically been up for a while but still


Well good morning then......me too, sorry for the lateness....it afternoon now, might have a little snooze.
Hows it going this morning?


----------



## TyraWadman (May 1, 2022)

Reavos said:


> Well good morning then......me too, sorry for the lateness....it afternoon now, might have a little snooze.
> Hows it going this morning?


A few hours from noon over here. XD and I'm just working. Waiting for calls.


----------



## Reavos (May 1, 2022)

So from the sounds of it....is it a quieter day then?
Im just catching up on a few work things.......im my own time


----------



## TyraWadman (May 1, 2022)

Reavos said:


> So from the sounds of it....is it a quieter day then?
> Im just catching up on a few work things.......im my own time


I've gotten a few! But I'm not complaining about the downtime. I'm imagining those days where people experience outages or like Christmas sales for ordering phones. Can't imagine getting any breaks there!

A bit of a lazy day then? X) sometimes I just do one thing and sit for five or ten minutes when I feel like that. Takes forever but it gets done.


----------



## Reavos (May 1, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I've gotten a few! But I'm not complaining about the downtime. I'm imagining those days where people experience outages or like Christmas sales for ordering phones. Can't imagine getting any breaks there!
> 
> A bit of a lazy day then? X) sometimes I just do one thing and sit for five or ten minutes when I feel like that. Takes forever but it gets done.


Well in that case, just have an easier day......just go with the flow. hopefully time will pass quickly.


----------



## Shyy (May 1, 2022)

Good morning! Working on breakfast, here. Then, probably try to work on my leg armor and maybe head some more. I've got less than 60 days (total) to get my suit finished and the program for the fa e is having major issues. 
Hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## BogWitchBrew (May 1, 2022)

Good morning! I'm about to make myself some breakfast and a second cup of coffee. Enjoying the day off and staying home today. Going to work on some laundry and read a lot. It should be nice.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 1, 2022)

I'm apparently in need of meds, proper supervision, and safeguards.

Then I'm going to wonder on making pillows.  If I sell enough, maybe my fat ass will be popular.  Or Etsy will die off.


----------



## Shyy (May 1, 2022)

Etsy, you say? *wants to see what has*


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 1, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Fine.  I mean, I've offended myself worse.


See, this is why i shouldn't be left alone.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (May 1, 2022)

*GOOOOOOD MORNING NEW YORK CITY!

What a wonderful morning indeed! I hope all the folks slept well, ironic since this is the city that never sleeps, ha!

What beautiful weather we're having too! Speaking of weather, today's forecast, oh yeah! We've got clear skies for today ladies and gents, with a slight chance of light showers later on for this afternoon, followed by a crisp chill for tonight! Fitting for those of the night life, just be sure to dress a little bit warmer tonight!

Any breaking news to report? Oh, there's always something to report here! Let's see, let's see....ah yes, someone got their hot dog stolen right from them in public! Thief didn't even bother to wear a mask either! Hunger waits for nobody, am I right? HA!

That about wraps up Good Morning NYC for today! You all have a wonderful day, and I'll seeeeee you later!*


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 2, 2022)

Nope, rain skipped us, but there's a strange orange-red glow on the horizon at night.  Nah, probably nothing.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 2, 2022)

Everybooooowdy, yeeeahhhh
Rock your booody yeahhh, yeeeahhh
Backstreet's back, all right~

Morning.


----------



## Shyy (May 2, 2022)

Good morning! I'm enjoying this beautiful mid-spring weather, that, interestingly this morning has a new scent to it- somefur has a new relationship starting to take off and it smells full of promise! Best wishes to the ones involved!


----------



## Reavos (May 2, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Everybooooowdy, yeeeahhhh
> Rock your booody yeahhh, yeeeahhh
> Backstreet's back, all right~
> 
> Morning.


Nothing like a good song to get you started in the morning.....let me lay in a bit longer, no work to day


----------



## TyraWadman (May 2, 2022)

Y'all seem to have it from here..

* Slowly crawls back into bed*
Day ...7/10? I think I got this.


----------



## Reavos (May 2, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Y'all seem to have it from here..
> 
> * Slowly crawls back into bed*
> Day ...7/10? I think I got this.


keep fighting the good fight, dont let them win!!!


----------



## Yakamaru (May 2, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Y'all seem to have it from here..
> 
> * Slowly crawls back into bed*
> Day ...7/10? I think I got this.


It's an easy 9/10 with you around.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 2, 2022)

I actually am ordering that pillowcase once the WIP is complete.

My wife will kill me, but it may be worth it.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 4, 2022)

I do not want to see morning.  I want to see more snooze time...


----------



## TyraWadman (May 4, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I do not want to see morning.  I want to see more snooze time...


I agree. 
This needs to be a law. No working while sleepy. 
Zzzz...


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 4, 2022)

I want to go back to bed and pretend today is a bad dream.  I can't handle this level of wtf from people.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 5, 2022)

Good mort everybowdy!

Today is day 10/10 Let's get this fucking bread...and sleep...zzz


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 5, 2022)

I rafuze.....


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 7, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (May 8, 2022)

Gewd Meowrning


----------



## TyraWadman (May 12, 2022)

*shakes the treat bag*


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 5, 2022)

Good mowrning everybowdy~

Today is another slow day at work with maintenance. Woohoo! Imagine working for an internet company but not being able to do the work!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 5, 2022)

Gooey murring.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## лОРИк (Jun 5, 2022)

*Morning! Morning! Morning! Morning!*


----------

